# Suggestions



## munchkin (Apr 24, 2003)

Ok, I've come up with a few ideas that I hope people like. Here they go!

1. We should have a help section. One could be stuff about TTF and people who know nothing about vB. They could start a thread, and other members answer there questions, instead of posting questions all over the place. Another help section could be about stuff that has nothing to do with TTF or vB at all. Same idea as above, but have only a few people answer the questions. Just a suggestion. *shrugs*

2. We should have a gaming section. Not like the RP section that is gone now, but a place for people to talk about there favorite games. Again, just a suggestion. *shrugs again*

What does everyone think about my ideas? Post here.

BTW: Whats entmoot supposed to mean? It sounds like an exotic cow...


----------



## GuardianRanger (Apr 24, 2003)

I believe the Entmoot was the gathering of the Ents in the Two Towers to have their discussion on matters outside Fangorn. 

(I'm at work, I don't have my book with me to provide the appropriate quote.)


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, that's what the Entmoot thing was. Anyways, what are you asking for, munchkin person? just a little section mostly for people just getting into a certain aspect of LOTR type stuffs to ask questions where they won't get in the way of the questions asked by people who already know what's going on? That sounds like a good idea to me. If it was achingly obvious that the section was just for helping people out with every little thing, people might show up and actually check out the titles of the threads before making their own. Without that kind of a section, they'd mostly see the many huge and scary type discussions. 

Another help section having nothing to do with TTF type things? Hm. Like what? Advice with real life type things? Ick. Scary. Are we really supposed to be here for therapy? I have no idea. Maybe you meant something else. oh well.

Gaming section? Wasn't that Stuff and Bother section having to do with that noways? Maybe not. I don't know. I would think that since this is the Tolkien forum, we'd keep things based on Tolkien. Or am I just crazy? *hides*


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 24, 2003)

> but a place for people to talk about there favorite games. Again, just a suggestion. *shrugs again*



there is a section in Stuff and Bother that has to do with other games. but I like your ideas, I think there should also be a section in there were we can ask the mods Misceallaneous questions...


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Feanorian _
> *I think there should also be a section in there were we can ask the mods Misceallaneous questions... *



The Guild of Moderators is a place where you can interact with the mods. You can also PM one of us with any questions. Over in the Guild of Moderators Talierin has opened a thread that lists each moderator and gives some information about which one you should PM for specific things.


----------



## munchkin (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, I wasnt sure about the gaming thingy anyways....

I still think entmoot is an exotic cow!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 24, 2003)

I think an improved Help section would be a good idea. The FAQ is a bit scanty on information. It only has some technical stuff and nothing about the 'rules' of TTF, which are scattered all over he place. But a help scetion for non-TTF related stuff seems a bit overdone, if people really want help they can ask in S&B.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes. That all sounds good to me. sorry for not paying attention to the scary moderator section. It looks like we already have all of the sections this munchkin person was asking about. But wouldn't it be more helpful for newer people to see a little description type thing under that guild of moderators section that says something like ---> "You can ask these people whatever you want in here! We are trying to help!"


----------

